# Dual pixel AF vs Hybrid CMOS III- Whats the difference?



## MaxFoto (Feb 8, 2015)

Does anyone know the AF performance difference for shooting video between the two? I'm looking at picking up a refurbished 70D or the top of the line Rebel.

Thanks!


----------



## Tugela (Feb 23, 2015)

MaxFoto said:


> Does anyone know the AF performance difference for shooting video between the two? I'm looking at picking up a refurbished 70D or the top of the line Rebel.
> 
> Thanks!



If you are serious about video, don't get a Rebel since the video from those is terrible. I am not familiar with the 70D, but I suspect that it is not that much better. As things currently stand, if you want a capable hybrid camera the choices are a7s, GH4 or NX1.


----------



## Schmave (Feb 25, 2015)

I have a 70D and, while I can't really comment on the differences between the two AF types, I have to say the DPAF in the 70D does work pretty well. It isn't perfect, especially in that it won't track fast moving objects that well, but for "rack focusing" using the touch screen it works great. It will also track slow moving objects pretty well and the face tracking works pretty well for keeping people in focus, especially if you are using an STM lens. 

I will say, though, that the 70D does still have moire and aliasing issues. One of the first times I tried the video mode on it I took it down to the beach close to sunset, and I was getting nasty color aliasing all over the place from the sunlight shimmering off the water. With the 3X digital zoom mode where it uses the central 1920x1080 pixels on the sensor you don't really get aliasing and moire though. 

The 70D is a good all around camera and I will be keeping mine for a while. You just need to know the limitations. If you mostly shoot "organic" scenes where you don't have a lot of repeating patterns the video is pretty good. You are limited to the 8-bit codec Canon uses but it isn't bad if you get the exposure right. I've also tried the Technicolor Cinestyle picture style in video and it does give you a bit of leeway for adjusting exposure, etc.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 25, 2015)

Schmave said:


> You are limited to the 8-bit codec Canon uses but it isn't bad if you get the exposure right.



In that case, do hope Magic Lantern at last makes it to the 70d so you can shoot 14bit raw with full dynamic range  ... I don't know how fast the sd card speed of the 70d is though. But the good people owning a 70d are frantic for an ML release as the 70d with its swivel screeen & dpaf seems to be a nice video setup in that price range.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 25, 2015)

To answer your question, DPAF is night and day better. Still, DSLR's are not video cameras, they are still cameras that do video. There are a few that others have mentioned that are better at video, but the drawbacks are also numerous.

If you are just doing casual video, a 70D is a big jump over a Rebel. It also has AFMA, which allows you to fine tune focus. This is a big benefit for wide aperture lenses.


----------



## Tinky (Mar 4, 2015)

Tugela said:


> MaxFoto said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know the AF performance difference for shooting video between the two? I'm looking at picking up a refurbished 70D or the top of the line Rebel.
> ...



First clue was AF.

If you are serious about video then don't use AF. Especially with a large sensor camera and as tech currently stands.

The price difference between rebel (or even an M, best value large sensor video enabled camera on the market) and a GH4 or A7s is huuuuuuuuge. Although if you need 4K... Need being a need, not a desire or want. I'm guessing you don't as you asked about two models that don't feature it anyway.

The video from the Rebels isn't terrible. More recent and more expensive cameras in particular are better. The 70D at least has different GOP modes, but you are probably in the 99.9999% of the population who neither cares what this is, or would notice the difference.

Don't get hung up on what the other guys are doing. They read too much Philip Bloom and want the best camera this week. They'll be kicking themselves, or hawking their kit on ebay next week.

Canon make a solid system. The 70D has the best video af available for modest means in this type of camera, but you should still think about using MF.



I've seen horrible stuff shot on Alexa, I've swooned at stuff coming from a T2i. It depends on your expectations, and who is operating it.

Canon have a few advantages: Price, compatability with edit suites, and access to the Canon lens system.

My advice. buy an M and adaptor now whilst they are still very very cheap. Put Magic Lantern on it and use Focus Peaking to help you MF. Spend the money saved on EF mount lenses. A tripod. A light. A mic.

or.

Wait until the new Rebels have been tested. If they check out get one.

or.

Look for end of line bargains on existing rebels. Even something as old as the 600D or 7D (great solid camera for stills too, and were at very silly prices) isn't really behind the current generation of Rebels in terms of video.

or.

Get this weeks new toy that will have no support in 5 years. Just like Tugela says.


----------



## wyldeguy (Mar 5, 2015)

[quote author=Tinky]
Even something as old as the 600D or 7D
[/quote]

I couldn't agree more. After the first 5 or so videos I made on my YouTube channel I upgraded from an iPhone to a 600D (T3i) and it has fantastic video when set correctly and edited properly. I was very happy with it. I did eventually upgrade again to the 7D2 but that was more for the stills side. It does have its benefits for video though. The DPAF and AFMA on top of the focus racking that stm lenses offer are all really nice features that in the rebel line. And the 60fps frame rate is nice to have even if it doesn't get used much, saves me having to try using something twixtor that blends frames and can (but not always) look artificial and low quality


----------

